# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  so sánh giữa google site và yahoo 360 plus

## morningcity84

giữa google site và yahoo 360 plus trang nào thiết kế web đẹp hơn,hiển thị được định dạng ảnh flash, có nhiều chức năng, mọi người dễ truy cập hơn, rất mong các bạn giúp đỡ mình cảm ơn nhiều !

----------


## hoang_kisirong

theo mình đã từng biết thì google site ko thể bằng đc yahoo 360 plus trong khoảng thiết kế đẹp về flash đâu
bạn lên sử dụng yahoo 360 plus

----------


## teenhotvip

cũng bình chọn 1 phiếu cho yahoo 360 plus

----------

